
Generating Sequences of Primes in Conway's Game of Life - kushti
http://www.nathanieljohnston.com/2009/08/generating-sequences-of-primes-in-conways-game-of-life/
======
drdeca
I don't understand how this can keep all the information needed to keep track
of what number it is on, in an area it has access to, especially seeing as it
has a constant time of 120 generations between each number.

If it goes for unbounded integers, then, because the distribution of primes
isn't cyclic, it has to have infinitely many states it can be in, right?

Does the machine grow over time?

